# مصنع سيليكات صوديوم سائله



## حسن فتحى محمد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اريد انشاء مصنع لاسله سيليكات الصوديوم الصلبه المتعادله وتحويلها الى سائله لاستخدامها كماده لاصقه واريد معرفة المعدات والتكلفه والمندسيين المتخصصين فى ذلك


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

حسن فتحى محمد قال:


> اريد انشاء مصنع لاسله سيليكات الصوديوم الصلبه المتعادله وتحويلها الى سائله لاستخدامها كماده لاصقه واريد معرفة المعدات والتكلفه والمندسيين المتخصصين فى ذلك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الاخ الفاضل / حسن طبقا لمعلوماتي فان الرمال الزجاجيه و الصودا اش مع بعض المواد الثانويه توضع في فرن للانصهار عند درجة حراره 1600 ثم الناتج عند خروجه من الفرن و مقابلته للهواء يتحول للشكل الصلب فيؤخذ ويوضع في بويلر ليتحول الي سائل بتركيز 50% وبعد ذلك يؤخذ السائل لوضعه في فلتر برس والناتج يعباء و الحقيقه هذه معلوماتي عن الموضوع و يفيدك افضل مني كيمائي يعمل في هذا المجال و هم كثير و الحمد لله . وفقك الله


----------



## حسن فتحى محمد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا يا احمد بس ممكن تساعدنى اكتر وتعرفنى المختص مين وازاى اقدر اتواصل معاه وعايز معلومات اكتر عن المعدات


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... الاخ الفاضل حسن .... السلام عليكم ...المعدات (1) فرن لاانصهار وهذا يتم بناؤه بمعرفة مختصين في الحراريات ويوجد بالقاهره العديد من تلك المصانع و لاكن ينبغي ان تختار منها اصحاب الكفاءه و الجوده وتكفته حسب حجم الفرن والحجم طبقا لاحتياجات القدره الانتاجيه التي ترغب فيها (2) غلايه poiler ويمكنك شراؤها جاهزه او تصنيعها استاليس ستيل (3) فلتر بريس ويوجد منه مستعمل او جديد طبقا لاحتياجاتك و امكانياتك .... اما بالنسبه للمختص فيمكنك الحصول عليه ممن يعملون بتلك المصانع .اما عن كيفية التواصل فسياسة المنتدي بمنع كتانة التلفونات والعناوين ..... وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## حسن فتحى محمد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش يا استاذ احمد هتعب حضرتك لو عايز انتج فاليوم 4 طن سيليكات سائله ع مرتين يعنى كد متهيألى هحتاج فن انصهار او اوتوكلاف سعة 2طن وغلايه سعه واحد طن انما الفلاتر دى انا اول مره اسمع عنها فكنت عايز اعرف اسعارهم فرنج كام ول و حضرتك تقدر تفدنى بفديو لعمليه التشغيل تبقى خدمتنى


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... الاستاذ حسن . السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته ...... الحقيقه انا تخصصي في الخامات ولكن بحكم عملي و خبرتي 30 سنه تعاملت مع معظم المصانع في مصر ومعلوماتي انه يوجد مصانع لا تستعمل الفلتر بريس وهذا المنتج يكون اقل في الجوده مثل الموجود لدى محلات الكيماويات بشارع الجيش . اما الجوده العاليه التى تستخدم في صناعة مساحيق الغسالات و صناعة السيراميك فلابد ان يمر المنتج علي فلتر بريس للتخلص من الشوائب . الفلتربريس عبارة عن مكبس يضغط السيلكات علي قماش شبيه بالجينز فيقوم القماش بحجز الشوائب ز اما عن سعره فالحقيقه لا اعلم . اعتقد انه يمكنك زيارة اى مصنع سيلكات لرؤيتة الالات وطريقة التصنيع . ويمكنني ان اعرفك علي كيميائين يعملوا في هذا المجال و لاكن لا اعرف كيف يتو التواصل . عامة انا تحت امرك في اي سؤال وفقك الله


----------



## حسن فتحى محمد (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا باشمهندس يارب وهو عموما هيستخدم فى مجال الورق والتغليف وامتهيألى انه كده مش محتاج فلاتر وبالنسبه لو حضرتك تعرفنى بحد اكون مشكور جدا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

و الله يا باشمهندس حسن انا اريد مساعدتك فعلا واعرفك علي الذين يعملوا في هذا المجال ولكن للاسف لااعرف طىقه للاتصال عامه حاول الاتصال بي علي الفيس باسمي باللغه الاجنبيه


----------



## حسن فتحى محمد (15 نوفمبر 2013)

انا بعت لحضرتك رساله على المنتدى على صفحتك لو فتحت صندوق الوارد هتلقيها


----------



## حسن فتحى محمد (15 نوفمبر 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/hassan.fathy1 انا مش لاقى صفحه حضرتك بس دى صفحتى


----------



## miltronique (26 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
موضوع مهم شكرا على الطرح وعلى الرد
هل سليكات الصوديو هي التي نستخدمها مع الرمل لتتصلب في وجود غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون (moulage)
الرجاء تنويري كيف تصنع كميات قليلة للتجربة فقط
وبارك الله فيمن شارك ورد ونفع وانتفع


----------

